# markets in spain



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

I wanted to know if any one has any information on opening a market stall in spain. What would be requirred, avaliability in the denia, javea, calpe area. Waiting lists etc, I know the days these markets open but not the process on how to apply for one. I think i would need a spanish speaker to help, right from the get go so that i am able to reach all sectors of the community, what would be the current wage i would have to pay, any information would be really appreciated, thank you so much


----------



## bluesardine (Nov 20, 2007)

In our area we have around 6 Farmers markets that are run by English folk. The markets are very good though can be a bit clicky. We are in La Axarquia, Malaga Province.


----------

